# X-MAS Session 2009



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. November 2009)

Hohoho. Im Namen der Trialer aus Rhein-Main, lade ich euch alle herzlich zur mittlerweile 6.!! X-mas session ein.
Sie wird wieder in Mainz stattfinden. 
Am Samstag, den 19.12.2009 um 11:00Uhr am Fort Malakoff Park
Weihnachten ohne X-mas session? Alter, ich weiß aus sicherer Quelle, dass der Onkel Nikolaus da direkt die Rute auspacken würde und die Ruth sich auspacken würde. Und das wollt ihr doch nicht. Also erscheint zahlreich. Es kann wieder Mega-Steil gehen.

Cu in Mainzhattan. Unser besinnliches Kantengeschrubbe wird sich wieder durch die Spots in Mainzhattan City ziehen, aber auch durch den Bronkspark und the green bridge. Es werden also zum Teil neue Spots auftauchen. Man darf gespannt sein.

Parken und treffen:






Bis denn und ich erwarte weihnachtliche besinnlichkeit......

hohoho....
Max

P.S. last year:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/2827497"]x-mas session in mainz/germany on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## TrialerPhil (5. November 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. November 2009)

ich versuche auch zu kommen !


----------



## ParkwayDrive (5. November 2009)

Gut, dass in deutschland zu eihnachten meist kein Schnee liegt


----------



## AcaPulco (5. November 2009)

Werd denke ich doch dabei sein, weil ich kein plan hab bisher wann meine freundin eintrifft! Also ich will eigentlich auf jedn fall bei sein!


----------



## tommytrialer (5. November 2009)

muss das unbedingt das letzte Wochenende vor Weihnachten sein?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. November 2009)

war bisher jedes Jahr so. tadition, mien freund.....wir könnten es auch eine woche vor verlegen.....aber muss nicht sein


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. November 2009)

endlich wieder X-Mas Session 

werd aufjedenfall da sein... (mit Mario)


----------



## AcaPulco (5. November 2009)

Thomas hab auch schon auf ihn eingeredet gehabt, aber Max macht ein auf bockig... ^^ So muss ich halt die Rückkehr meiner Freundin verschieben und du... was auch immer du verschieben musst.


----------



## JP Trialer (20. November 2009)

Also aus Bielefeld kommt warsch. auch ne Kleine delegation.
Wir bräuchten nur mal nen paar telefonnummern für alle fälle.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. November 2009)

für die leute, die das erste mal dabei sind, schicke ich ein par tage vor der session noch ein par notfall-infos, z.B. handynummer via PM. etc.

vive la mayence


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t.s.92 (20. November 2009)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, komm ich auch. Mein Python muss auch mal was anderes machen außer Bordsteine hoch un runterfahren.
Gruß Tobi


----------



## MisterLimelight (8. Dezember 2009)

DRINGEND GESUCHT:

Ich habe einen Trialer gefragt ob er auch kommen möchte. Er ist (glaube noch) 17 und hat nicht sehr viel Geld. Gesucht wird nun eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Köln Hauptbahnhof. Er kann gut Deutsch. Er heißt Pierre Charles Thomas.

Wäre schade, wenn sich das nicht organisieren ließe. 

Es geht (sehr warscheinlich) auch nur um den Hinweg, er würde dann ein paar Tage bei mir bleiben.


----------



## kamo-i (8. Dezember 2009)

schon hier versucht?
http://www.mitfahrgelegenheit.de/



...das kostet doch auch nciht die Welt.




MisterLimelight schrieb:


> DRINGEND GESUCHT:
> 
> Ich habe einen Trialer gefragt ob er auch kommen möchte. Er ist (glaube noch) 17 und hat nicht sehr viel Geld. Gesucht wird nun eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Köln Hauptbahnhof. Er kann gut Deutsch. Er heißt Pierre Charles Thomas.
> 
> ...


----------



## JP Trialer (8. Dezember 2009)

also für uns aus Bielefeld wärns knapp 40 min umweg.
Ich werd mal nachfragen ob das möglich ist, bzw. ob wir überhaupt noch was frei haben


----------



## AcaPulco (8. Dezember 2009)

lol, ich seh schon die mauern in mainz brechen... Versteckt eure autos!!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Dezember 2009)

für alle, die zum ersten mal kommen, oder kein orientierungssinn haben und noch ne notfallnummer brauchen, schicken mir bitte ne private nachricht mit dem Betreff X-mas 2009 und ich schicke ende der woche an alle meine handy nummer

lg Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (15. Dezember 2009)

Bin zwar kein Trialer, aber werde mir das Spektakel natürlich nicht entgehen lassen
Wie erkennt man denn die Leute aus dem Forum ?

Ne Rote Rose am Bremskabel ?


----------



## siede. (15. Dezember 2009)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Trialer, aber werde mir das Spektakel natürlich nicht entgehen lassen
> Wie erkennt man denn die Leute aus dem Forum ?
> 
> Ne Rote Rose am Bremskabel ?



... kein Sattel am Rad...



























*Edit *Wettervorhersage: -3°, leicht bewölkt, Regenrisiko 10% ... ich bin 100% da, und 100% ohne Rad


----------



## AcaPulco (15. Dezember 2009)

Wtf ohne Rad? Warum? Nach 30min biste auch warm, whatever wetter...


----------



## siede. (15. Dezember 2009)

Würd ich, wenn ich denn zur Zeit ein fahrbares Rad hätte... deswegen dieses Jahr nur ein bischen Filmen und knipsen.
atm siehts so aus 

 
Achja, und wer am Samstag kommt und vielleicht auch noch ein paar nicht auf dem Bild zu sehenden 24" Teile rumfliegen hat ... bei mir davor melden  Dazu gehört auch eine V-Brake für hinten und ein kurzer (<90), steiler (>=25°) Vorbau...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Dezember 2009)

man alex was machstn du da??? n 26er zum 24er umbauen........manmanman......

lieber n bißchen kälter und dafür schönes wetter


----------



## siede. (15. Dezember 2009)

^ seh ich auch so... so wies auf den Aufnahmen von 08 zu sehn ist, war das kein Spaß in der kalten nässe die Runden zu drehn


Und nee, die Räder sind nur aus Spaß am Rad'ele... kommt natürlich noch ein anner Rahmen, aber das istn anderes Thema


----------



## Petrum (15. Dezember 2009)

werde auf jeden auch mal kurz vorbeischauen, bin erst ein paar mal mim rad in mainz gewesen, wird also ganz lustig leute und neue spots kennenzulernen !!


----------



## MaxTTH (16. Dezember 2009)

Ja leute mein Rad ist ready und ich werde natürlich auch dabei sein  die 6 Haltestellen .. Kommt Jemand zum Bilder machen - Filmen? oder sollte ich da noch jmd organisieren? Also dann bis Samstag 
Viele Grüße
Max
_______________
www.x-a-m.eu
www.t-t-h.de


----------



## AcaPulco (16. Dezember 2009)

Der Björn (limelight) will glaub ich filmen, kA ob das noch Aktuell ist, hoffe schon. 

08 war dicker spass! Und feucht wars da doch garnet?! Meinst du 07? Da wars feucht. War immer geil... ^^


----------



## siede. (16. Dezember 2009)

MaxTTH schrieb:


> Ja leute mein Rad ist ready und ich werde natürlich auch dabei sein  die 6 Haltestellen .. Kommt Jemand zum Bilder machen - Filmen? oder sollte ich da noch jmd organisieren? Also dann bis Samstag
> Viele Grüße
> Max
> _______________
> ...



Wie gesagt, bin ohne Rad da... wer meine hd-(billig)cam und ein Stativ mitbringen, aber wenn du dazu nochmal deine Cam mitbringen willst - wo ich 'n fisheye draufstöpseln kann - ists auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Dezember 2009)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> War immer geil... ^^



normal wars immer geil x-mas session halt.....

fröhliche trialnachten

Max


----------



## AcaPulco (18. Dezember 2009)

Okay, Max, fürs nächste jahr: EINE WOCHE FRÜHER. Letztes Wochenende wäre gut gewesen. 
Wir (Flo, Michi, ich) werden nicht kommen. Die 2 waren krank die letzten Tage und jetz liegt überall schnee und -6°C und so. Würd mich ja im Grunde nich jucken, aber die beiden könnteste Sonntag begraben. Hat dann nicht so viel Sinn. Machen wir halt im Frühjar ne Stuggi Session, muss eh wieder sein.
Wer dennoch kommt, viel Spass morgen, frohe, ja, trialnachten und do have much fun! Hab mich echt drauf gefreut =|


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. Dezember 2009)

und zu Weihnachten ist Kälte und Schnee weg ... da kann man im Dezember immer Pech haben. 
Liegt in Mainz überhaupt (schon) Schnee? Und wenn schon, mit wiedrigen Wetterverhältnissen steigt die Herausforderung 
Bielefeld fährt 4 Stunden bis Mainz. Extra über Köln, um Pierre Charles aufzugabeln. Der lässt sich auch bei Schnee nicht lumpen: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFsVbNs35CI"]YouTube- Pierre-Charles tgs in SNOW ( short video )[/ame]

in diesem Sinne, es wird ein Fest
bis morgen,
Björn


----------



## stonebreaker (18. Dezember 2009)

Moin Jungs!

Leider hat uns der Wettergott einen kleinen Streich gespielt und uns Schnee beschert. Es hat mittlerweile schon wieder aufgehört und viel ist net gefallen.

Trotzdem sollte wir positiv denken und hoffen das morgen alles getaut ist.

Der Max und ich sind auf jeden Fall um 11 am Mallakof.

Bis morgen!


----------



## t.s.92 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hier in Kostheim (gegenüber von Mainz) fällt noch gut Schnee. Heut nacht wird´s kalt.
Tauen wird es nicht aber ich komm trotzdem morgen mal, also bis 11 Uhr.
Gruß Tobias


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. Dezember 2009)

so ihr mösen ! düsseldorf und köln ist auch am start ! also die heiligen drei könige 

@ tth max
ich will flügel auf den schuhen sehen !!!!


----------



## JP Trialer (18. Dezember 2009)

Bielefeld verabschiedet sich dank krassem Wetterumbruch von den Mainz Plänen 
Pierre kommt anders nach Mainz.

Sorry


----------



## siede. (18. Dezember 2009)

Gibt Länder, in den schneit es bei - 20° das halbe Jahr über - den ganzen Tag - und die Leute kommen trotzdem irgendwie voran... 3mm Schnee, -3° und ich seh' allein bei uns in Dorf nur überforderte Gesichter und Polizei an allen Ecken. 

Es wird vielleicht doch zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit ein weißes Weihnachten  Bis morgen dann


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Dezember 2009)

Nagut, rollt die 20" Kolonne aus D/K auch an.

Schnee+ 2x TryAll slicks..

Notorischer Ohne-Handschuhe-Fahrer + -8Â°..

..Fett, kann ja heiter werden 
Stellt euch nicht alle so an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Dezember 2009)

wird wohl die erste richtige x-mas session.


----------



## TrialerPhil (18. Dezember 2009)

HeHeHe =)
hoffe mal das ich noch an ein auto komme....


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Dezember 2009)

Stuttgart ist auch zu 4. vertreten
Wetter ... egal!

wie AcaPulco schon gesagt hat... im Frühling dann das ganze bei schönem Wetter in Stuttgart wiederholen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Dezember 2009)

jungs, bin stolz auf euch.......so muss das sein......bis morgen


----------



## linus93 (18. Dezember 2009)

wir kommen mit allen heiligen drei königen und weil wir so heilig sind nehmen wir noch den belgia mit


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Dezember 2009)

... dann sitzt Du aber hinten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd mim Ingo mit dem zug kommen =)  aber bissel später...


----------



## siede. (19. Dezember 2009)

bei uns ists 11° im Minus.... in Mainz atm sogar 15°


----------



## Ripman (19. Dezember 2009)

Sorry Leute, hat ja Spaß gemacht, Euch in der Badergasse in Action zu sehen. Aber nach dem Aufwärmen am Bahnhof bin ich dann doch lieber nach Hause gefahren. 
Mannomann, so kalt war mir schon lange nicht mehr. 

Hoffe Ihr hattet noch einen schönen Tag.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Dezember 2009)

war geil. leider kam die köln fraktion erst später und hat das beste verpasst. war viel zu kalt, aber die fahrerei im schnee war geil

gruß Max


----------



## SiGü (19. Dezember 2009)

nur die harten kommen in Garten
paar wenige Bilder...nach ner halben Stunde wollte mein Finger nich mehr knipsen.







DAS nenn ich Gastfreundschaft


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. Dezember 2009)

tja jungens, die beste action haben ja leider die wenigsten mitbekommen! aber ich kann nur so viel sagen: nie wieder ! ^^

trotzdem war es lustig !

hier die route von heute


----------



## cellgadis (20. Dezember 2009)

Macht echt was her die Bilder im Schnee, schee!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Dezember 2009)

bombenfotos. danke.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Dezember 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> ...leider kam die kÃ¶ln fraktion erst spÃ¤ter und hat das beste verpasst. war viel zu kalt, aber die fahrerei im schnee war geil



Die KÃ¶ln-Fraktion war und ist ja auch besonders sozial! Siehe Moppels/unsere Route  War ja gar nicht geplant, lustiger war die Fahrt dadurch jedoch allemal 








*Nur die -13Â° waren etwas fehl am Platz *


----------



## Eisbein (20. Dezember 2009)

ich will mehr bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (4. Dezember 2010)

Gibt's dieses Jahr auch wieder 'ne X-MAS SESSION - und wenn ja, wann???

Danke und Grüße.


----------

